# The 6 Pak :p (bonding)



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, today was the day for the bonding of the 6. 
I was naturally worried, especially as Kara hasn't got the best manners around other buns, and Gypsy had taken a dislike to her when I tried them in the week!
So I decided a different tactic today, lol. Add one at a time! Marley, then Mclaren, then Rascal, then Gypsy,
10am: I made up a neutral area in my dads gym, including plasic underneath so they didnt wee on his carpet!
10.30am: Put Kimba and Kara in, then brought Marley in, they had a wander around, but Marley just ignored them, they went up to her and she just sat there.
10.45: Going well with Marley so added Mclaren. Kara had a few more manners today and he only had a few grunts at her, then went and settled down, the frenchies just layed down in the corner, I actually think Kimba was asleep!
11.15: In comes Rascal, he did cause a bit of aggro lol. He had a charge at Kara and Mclaren stepped in to stop it! So they both got a spray and they calmed down fairly quickly.
11.45: I decide I can be brave enough to add Gypsy, lol. She causes absolute chaos! She has a go at Kara, because Kara walked up to her all cocky! That makes Mclaren have a go at her, so Rascal goes for Mclaren (Marleys just out of the way!) so I had a very very wet Gypsy, and a soggy Kara, Mclaren and Rascal lol! I then put banana on their heads as it was suggested for grooming, well it turns out they dont like banana! So I have mucky rabbits!
1pm: We go for a car ride  And everyone snuggles up together, as good as gold, I now have Mclaren fur all over my car cos he is moulting and I left the windows open!
2.30: Get back and put them all back in the neutral run, add a cat carrier and a hut to see how they react, everyone just spreads out and lay down.
3pm: Kept checking on them while I was cleaning the shed, go in to find *Gypsy* yes Gypsy cleaning Kimba! What a good girl!(Kimba wasnt so sure, she stayed as still as possible!) 
They have been together since, with me checking on them every 15mins or so, and its all going very well  
No fur pulling, no mounting and no injuries  Touch Wood 

I am going to leave them there for tonight and move them to the vinegared shed tomorrow, then I can keep checking on them between opening my pressies 

Sorry for all the text, but I am soooo excited! I have pictures and video's as well, will pop them on later.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

woooooo that sounds like its going great well done heidi!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Good luck hun!!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks Emzy  its so exciting  and worrying at the same time. Mums worried about them over night but we have no-where to bring them in, and I can't sleep out there, cos we have nothing to sleep on! Plus the fact that I dont wake up for anything anyway, so I doubt I would hear a scuffle! (We had a fire in our field one night and the fire crews were running up and down and shouting to each other outside my bedroom window, I found out the next morning, lol)

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Good luck hun!!!!!


Thanks Crofty, and you with your 4 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> thanks Emzy  its so exciting  and worrying at the same time. Mums worried about them over night but we have no-where to bring them in, and I can't sleep out there, cos we have nothing to sleep on! Plus the fact that I dont wake up for anything anyway, so I doubt I would hear a scuffle! (We had a fire in our field one night and the fire crews were running up and down and shouting to each other outside my bedroom window, I found out the next morning, lol)
> 
> *Heidi*


You're braver than me i couldnt leave mine, i hope they stay settled for you x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh I have to just tell myself that if they are ok now, they should stay ok, otherwise I will go nuts! As I say I wouldnt wake up anyway 
I will be up late as I havn't got work tomorrow, so I will be checking them right up until it really is bedtime, with a torch 

*Heidi*


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done you! 

Are they all neutered/spayed? (I've forgotten?? )


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kimba, Kara and Marley









Kimba, Kara, Marley and Mclaren









Kimba, Kara, Marley, Mclaren and Rascal









Kimba, Kara, Marley, Mclaren, Rascal and Gypsy 









Ready to go for a car ride









One video of many but it takes aaaages to upload. Don't even know what they do on this one.


*Heidi*


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Kimba's grooming Kara (or Marley) then she looks straight at the camera and carries on :lol:
Sooooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww 1 big happy family, wish i could have another 1 or 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats fab Heidi, well done mate i knew you could do it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great I love the video the white rabbit grooming the brown sorry don't know whos who


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

How are they this morning?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww they look so cute all together! It makes me want to get more!! 

Let us know how they are today, sounds like its going well though!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are now in the shed today. Moved them in this morning and they had just the shed for an hour or so, then the big run, then they have just been allowed into the smaller area aswell. 
The frenchies are running away from Gypsy and Rascal, even tho they are just going past them, not aggression, lol, but they'll learn! They LOVE Mclaren! I had the 3 of them in the cat carrier this morning when I went to check them! Marley is doing the usual and staying well away from pretty much everyone.
It is Kara that Kimba is grooming  Kara loves it! Doesnt do it back a whole lot tho!

When I went to check them a little while ago, Rascal was flat out on his shelf, Mclaren flat out in the cage, Marley sat on her shelf, Frenchies curled up together on the carrier and Gypsy was outside.

All in all, they have settled very well. To answer Gertrudes question, my 2 boys are neutered but my girls arn't.

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> awww 1 big happy family, wish i could have another 1 or 2 or 3 or 4


You can 

Why not! 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's brilliant that you have them bonded!! Well done!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> You can
> 
> Why not!
> 
> *Heidi*


its hard enough trying to rent somewhere with just 2, when i get my own place.... 

do they think Mclaren is their mum?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> its hard enough trying to rent somewhere with just 2, when i get my own place....
> 
> do they think Mclaren is their mum?


I think they do think of Mclaren as Mum! they react differently around him to the others! lol

They are still OK today, no fur in the shed anyway 
I've been out all day so I havn't been checking them, so I was glad to find they are ok!
Rascal is looking pretty miserable tho, he wont take a treat from me, just looks at me like "you did this!" He did eat some of the food this morning so I'm not too worried about him not taking the treat, I think he is just sulking! He must think he's not mummys baby anymore. Or he could just be hot!
They now have the fan on in the shed during the day, its so blummin hot!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im sooooooooooooooo pleased for you Heidi, i wish we lived closer id love to visit your buns  Maybe 1 day in summer holidays me and my toddler will take a trip to you.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds good Frags 

Kara worked out how to open the dog flap this morning, much to Gyspy's disgust cos shes been going out there to get away! lol. I opened it so Kimba could go out and have a look around then when they came in, I shut it again, so its a bit harder to get out and they wont annoy Gyp too much yet!
Everyone has settled enough to be tucking into their food this morning. And Kimba is still following me around, I'm worried I'm gonna tread on her or Kara cos they come and move around my feet! I absolutely LOVE having rabbits that actually like being held, stroked and played with, and its because you got them used to it Frags  My other 4 are so independant, that would be the pet shops and the stray!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I live to hand tame mine  mind you with having so many this spring ive found it harder to handle them so much.

Got my massive hutch today (its actually taller than me) so hoping to get my girl at weekend and start bonding next week


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww just been catching up with this

Well done for bonding them all  hope they are all happy together :0


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

more pics!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> more pics!!!


Ok, will try to get some more on 

*Heidi*


----------

